# Groomers in Plymouth ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

There are a few threads here lately on people not happy with way their cockapoo was groomed. Dexter doesn't need a proper groom yet as I do his facial hair. But I thought it would be a good idea to taken him for a quick nail & 'bits' do to get him used to it as a pup. However, I do want to find a groomer who is used to cockapoo and will not just shave him completely.

So does anyone get a cockapoo groomed locally ?


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I used Animal Magic Grooming
The Stables, Down Farm, Lamerton, near Tavistock , PL19 8QA
Tel: 01822 613370 Mob: 07898 804210
for Polly's first trim and was happy with it. I did post a pic of her afterwards. But perhaps that's a bit far out of Plymouth for you! When I went to collect Polly she came and said hello and then tried to go back in for more grooming! And I thought she would be a nightmare to be done! Apparently she was as good as gold for him. Kept looking at herself in the mirror! But he kept whiskers etc so the face was as I wanted it.


----------

